# High FSH - what does it mean, can i get BFP Naturally?



## pirate1974

Hey everyone, just got off the phone with my OB who said I have 12.5 FSH. She said that is high and I probably wont conceive without help In the moment i couldn't think of what to ask her, I was a little stunned. What help does she mean? IVF or fertility drugs like clomid. I'm super confused and scared and bummed. Anyone know what high FSH means and what the next steps are.


----------



## lisap2008

Yes you can still get a BFP naturally as long as your having periods its possible, your AMH level would be more accurate verses just FSH , if estrogen is low this can cause FSH to be higher, I recommend finding a reproductive endocrinologist. take wheatgrass it lowers FSH, folate and coq10 for egg quality. I have seen more success storys of women conceiving naturally with high FSH because usually women with high FSH low AMH dont respond well to fertility meds.
here is list of success story of ladys with actually high FSH (over 12) ,https://singledigitpercent.blogspot.com/2009/05/over-40-high-fsh-success-stories.html


----------



## Katy78

Of course you can get pregnant! I did.
My fsh was as high as 23 almost 4 years ago, after 2 years ttc. I was devastated. My dr put me on clomid. My fsh was 19 that cycle. I got pregnant anyway. My son will be three years old next month.
I got pregnant again on clomid as soon as I stopped breastfeeding. I lost that one but got pregnant before even getting a period with my second son who will be 1 tomorrow. We are actually thinking about having one more.
If you have any more questions, I'm here.
Your journey might be hard, I won't lie to you. But don't give up! There are more success stories out there.


----------



## Katy78

High fsh means that you might have some problems conceiving but not necessarily. Are your cycles regular? That's a good sign. It means you can get pregnant naturally, maybe all you need is a bit more time. Don't be afraid to use clomid. It might do the trick.


----------



## kazazza

My FSH has been much, much higher than yours. 

Western doctors have mostly written me off. One offered to treat me, but had little confidence that treatments would actually work.

I decided to go the Traditional Chinese Medicine route and after several cycles of intense treatment (weekly acupuncture, herbal medicine, dietary overhaul), my FSH went down to 8.6 (however, my estrogen is still a bit high, so my actual FSH is a bit higher).

If you go that way, or combine TCM with western treatment, I suggest Randine Lewis's book _The Infertility Cure_, especially for advice on diet, supplements, and lifestyle.

I also recommend finding an experienced TCM practitioner who is willing to offer serious treatment and has confidence that he/she can succeed. I had to try several different ones to finally make good progress. If you don't see real improvement in 2-3 cycles, I would find someone else.


----------



## pirate1974

Thanks everyone! I am seeing a specialist on thursday so hopefully will get some clarity then and then im going to do a combo of all your advice. I love accupunture so I would do that for sure and then supplements are always great! I"m not afraid of clomid but def dont want multiples for obvious reasons, but more that I'm almost 42 and so carrying multiples isn't that healthy at this age, not sure my body could handle it and carry to term!


----------



## tryingfornum1

Hi everyone,. Had a miscarriage back in Feb at 4-5 weeks. Was gutted after so long trying..Did anybody have an issue with there body getting back to normal after a miscarriage?Today I went in for a scan CD 10. Only to find out right ovary is doing nothing, left has 3 tiny follicles and my lining is less than 1mm thick.? He looked pretty stumped at this and said it basically like you have just finished your period?which is funny because I am getting period pains and thats unusual for me. I usually get ovulation pains but these are different. And again since the MC I have not even had those or any EWCM (gross Sorry)

I know it is just 2 months since I lost it but I kind of just want things to go back to normal and I'm getting stressed even more. I said to the doctor that since miscarriage I've felt like nothing is happening and today proved that. 
My boobs feel kind of deflated since like they just made of jelly or something. 

Started back at acupuncture and told the acupuncturist that I think and feel my estrogen is low. I know you need estrogen to build up a lining so mine must be vacationing somewhere exotic. 
I'm not really sure what is going to happen now I know my lining is that of a post menopausal woman which is odd considering I've had 2 period since. I just don't know what the problem is. 
What sort of ivf protocol do they put you on first? I guess the first one is more of a trial and error.
Do they still treat you if your fsh is high? Has anyone heard of estrogen priming or had it done?
I'm just so afraid and I know I'm making things worse for myself by living in fear of infertility.
Sorry about the giant message and it being all over the place I am just so confused


----------



## pirate1974

Hi and welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your loss! My reproductive endricrinologist didn't address the high FSH, I dont think he thought it was that off the charts. He did put me on clomid and femara and we did IUI last month that didn't work and will go again this month. Next step is probably IVF. I will say my period usually only lasts 2.5 days and with clomid/femara it lasted 5, that has literally never happened since age 12. So thats a good sign i think. Also I have been taking lots of supplements like maca and royal jelly and upping my vitamins to help address is naturally. I'm like OD-ing on supplements and shelled out a fortune to get all the ones people recomendded!


----------



## pirate1974

Katy78 said:


> Of course you can get pregnant! I did.
> My fsh was as high as 23 almost 4 years ago, after 2 years ttc. I was devastated. My dr put me on clomid. My fsh was 19 that cycle. I got pregnant anyway. My son will be three years old next month.
> I got pregnant again on clomid as soon as I stopped breastfeeding. I lost that one but got pregnant before even getting a period with my second son who will be 1 tomorrow. We are actually thinking about having one more.
> If you have any more questions, I'm here.
> Your journey might be hard, I won't lie to you. But don't give up! There are more success stories out there.

Thanks for this!!!! I was put on clomid for one round already and a 2nd one last week, we shall see!!!! hopefully i have your baby luck!


----------

